# DELETE PLEASE



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

Please delete this.  I'm not sure how I ended up in the Book Corner instead of the Bazaar.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Go down the hall and turn right, then up the stairs. We need a map to get around this place.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

It's on the top floor with the pool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, the admin party room is on the top floor with the pool.  The Bazaar is over by the gym.

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Beware of the tiger guarding the stairs.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I heard it was a three-headed dog but that you could lull it to sleep with music.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Daniel Pyle said:


> I heard it was a three-headed dog but that you could lull it to sleep with music.


That's what they WANT people to think that so that they show up with a harp and three Milkbones and Harvey save on Purina Tiger Chow.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Good grief, how did I get *here?*


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Wait... we have a pool?    Why am I always the last to know?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Let's split up!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I heard there were kittens in this thread, so here I am


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DLs Niece said:


> Wait... we have a pool?  Why am I always the last to know?


We try to keep it quiet...it already looks like this:










Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

That picture is crazy! I've never seen a pool that big? Is it in China? I don't know whether to laugh or cringe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that one was in China. This one is in Japan:









and we're trying to not have the KB pool look like that. 

Betsy


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW! That's one busy pool. I think I see a space for me in the lower left hand corner though.

At least you don't hide it on the roof like this one....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1289194/Marina-Bay-Sands-resort-opens-Singapore.html


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I'm stuck in the pantry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nathan, look for some popcorn while you're in the pantry...Dancing With the Stars is going to start soon and I'd like to pop some to eat while I watch the drama...  

Betsy


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Pencil me in for popcorn too please!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I made it to the pool, but it, um, looks a bit, um, yellowy! 

My god, for calls of nature it would take you forever to get out........

Ouchies, that tiger on the stairs is fierce, ouch!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, that one was in China. This one is in Japan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, after 2 years in Japan, it was easy for me to tell the difference. At least it's not an onsen where everyone is naked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, everyone out of the pool!  I'm going to have to move the thread to Not Quite Kindle (unless we start talking books) and I don't want the water to splash out all over everything.  

Betsy


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait so people are swimming naked upstairs?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, no, no....no naked swimming here on KB, we're a PG rated community!!!

Even in the sauna, you have to have at least a towel on....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DLs Niece said:


> WOW! That's one busy pool. I think I see a space for me in the lower left hand corner though.
> 
> At least you don't hide it on the roof like this one....
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1289194/Marina-Bay-Sands-resort-opens-Singapore.html


That is an amazing pool!!!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

How did you people all find my secret spot.  And Betsy, I'm charging you for that popcorn you popped.  Can't get the smell out of the carpet!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Careful when you go out the door -- there's no railing on the balcony !!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Careful when you go out the door -- there's no railing on the balcony !!!


You're not supposed to tell them! The crocs are hungry!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> How did you people all find my secret spot. And Betsy, I'm charging you for that popcorn you popped. Can't get the smell out of the carpet!


um, not your carpet?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Didn't you know I'm renting this space from Harvey?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Didn't you know I'm renting this space from Harvey?


But I helped pay for it with all the accessories I had to buy because of this forum.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> But I helped pay for it with all the accessories I had to buy because of this forum.


But did you click on the links from here? If so, you will have gotten the secret password and can come in and have some chocolate.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

scarlet said:


> But did you click on the links from here? If so, you will have gotten the secret password and can come in and have some chocolate.


It is rather delicious, isn't it. Just the thing when it is 95F outside!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, no, no....no naked swimming here on KB, we're a PG rated community!!!
> 
> Even in the sauna, you have to have at least a towel on....
> 
> Betsy


Wait .... there's a _sauna_ now, as well as a pool? Is that what's behind the red door at the top of the left wing stairwell?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Didn't you know I'm renting this space from Harvey?


Not sure I'm buying that, nice try...but at any rate, I popped and ate the popcorn in the admin party room.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Wait .... there's a _sauna_ now, as well as a pool? Is that what's behind the red door at the top of the left wing stairwell?


Exactly....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Just don't go through the Green Door at the top of the Right stairwell.. That one's rather off limits.. I found out the hard way.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Help. I'm trapped in the gift wrapping room and can't find my way to the pool.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Just don't go through the Green Door at the top of the Right stairwell.. That one's rather off limits.. I found out the hard way.


The bite marks finally healing?



LCEvans said:


> Help. I'm trapped in the gift wrapping room and can't find my way to the pool.


That's what happens when you don't buy your gifts through the kindle board links.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not sure I'm buying that, nice try...but at any rate, I popped and ate the popcorn in the admin party room.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Hope that wasn't the batch Hooded Claw was practicing his heavy metal chemistry experiment on.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Well I somehow found the kitchen. Just make a left around the bottom of the stairs and through the third opening in the hallway. Checked out the refrigerator/freezer and found Harvey's secret stash of Ben & Jerry's. Two cartons, hiding behind the frozen bags of brussel sprouts. I'm currently about a third of the way through the Chunky Monkey. Anyone want dibs on the carton of Chocolate Fudge Brownie?

Best Wishes!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Well I somehow found the kitchen. Just make a left around the bottom of the stairs and through the third opening in the hallway. Checked out the refrigerator/freezer and found Harvey's secret stash of Ben & Jerry's. Two cartons, hiding behind the frozen bags of brussel sprouts. I'm currently about a third of the way through the Chunky Monkey. Anyone want dibs on the carton of Chocolate Fudge Brownie?
> 
> Best Wishes!


Any one who has been checking the snack thread might realize that the Ben and Jerry's is actuallymine. Well, the Chocolate Fudge Brownie is mine, bought the Chunky Monkey by mistake. Oh, and I think that's the posioner's experiment.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Any one who has been checking the snack thread might realize that the Ben and Jerry's is actuallymine. Well, the Chocolate Fudge Brownie is mine, bought the Chunky Monkey by mistake. Oh, and I think that's the posioner's experiment.


Well that explains the slightly metallic taste I was getting. And here I thought it was the cheap spoons I found in the drawers. Ever since I was bit by that Grue in the basement, things haven't been quite the same. I'll leave a couple of zorkmids in the freezer for you Scarlet, to pay for the Chunky Monkey. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Well I somehow found the kitchen. Just make a left around the bottom of the stairs and through the third opening in the hallway. Checked out the refrigerator/freezer and found Harvey's secret stash of Ben & Jerry's. Two cartons, hiding behind the frozen bags of brussel sprouts. I'm currently about a third of the way through the Chunky Monkey. Anyone want dibs on the carton of Chocolate Fudge Brownie?
> 
> Best Wishes!


Stay away from the Cherry Garcia! Oh wait, I think that's in the basement freezer.... nevermind, talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Stay away from the Cherry Garcia! Oh wait, I think that's in the basement freezer.... nevermind, talk amongst yourselves.


Basement freezer? Um, okay be careful of the red stuff in that freezer, I think the Davids were storing food for the vampires in there...


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Basement freezer? Um, okay be careful of the red stuff in that freezer, I think the Davids were storing food for the vampires in there...


Don't forget to take the brass lantern with you. It's *dark* down there. And watch out for the Grue...

Best Wishes!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww jeez, I feel like I'm stuck in a time-warp ... since when do we have a Rocky Horror room?  Is this Mike Crane's doing?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

julieannfelicity said:


> Aww jeez, I feel like I'm stuck in a time-warp ... since when do we have a Rocky Horror room? Is this Mike Crane's doing?


It's just a jump to the left.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the funniest thread I have seen on this board - and that is saying a lot! Thanks all, I really needed a laugh today. BTW, if you follow the trail of breadcrumbs you can escape - that's how I did it but the zraw may have eaten them by now.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> It's just a jump to the left.


The dance floor is on the main floor - just go through the rotunda and down past the bar but before you get to the chill-out room. Follow the blue line.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sem said:


> This is the funniest thread I have seen on this board - and that is saying a lot! Thanks all, I really needed a laugh today. BTW, if you follow the trail of breadcrumbs you can escape - that's how I did it but the zraw may have eaten them by now.


Oh, so you're the one who stole my bread?



Geoffrey said:


> The dance floor is on the main floor - just go through the rotunda and down past the bar but before you get to the chill-out room. Follow the blue line.


Does anyone remember the scene in Airplane when the overhead announcers start arguing about the which line is for which type of parking? Or is it zones?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Does anyone remember the scene in Airplane when the overhead announcers start arguing about the which line is for which type of parking? Or is it zones?


The white zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the red zone.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Male announcer: The white zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the red zone. 
Female announcer: The white zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the red zone. 
Male announcer: [later] The red zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the white zone. 
Female announcer: No, the white zone is for loading of passengers and there is no stopping in a RED zone. 
Male announcer: The red zone has always been for loading and unloading of passengers. There's never stopping in a white zone. 
Female announcer: Don't you tell me which zone is for loading, and which zone is for stopping! 
Male announcer: Listen Betty, don't start up with your white zone sh** again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Just don't go through the Green Door at the top of the Right stairwell.. That one's rather off limits.. I found out the hard way.





scarlet said:


> The bite marks finally healing?


Nah.. think I found Jim Lowe's corpse though.... I don't think they ever let him in.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I will never look at a green door the same way again.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I will never look at a green door the same way again.


*afraid to click the green door after a remark such as that!

I was stumbling around half blind after the mega bright disco strobe lights above the dance floor... and I seem to have stumbled in what I swear may be a laboratory of sorts! Is that were the scientific experimentation was taking place because there are some very strange 'things' in cages in the back room there?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Be afraid.  Be very very afraid.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Any old door...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

DLs Niece said:


> *afraid to click the green door after a remark such as that!
> 
> I was stumbling around half blind after the mega bright disco strobe lights above the dance floor... and I seem to have stumbled in what I swear may be a laboratory of sorts! Is that were the scientific experimentation was taking place because there are some very strange 'things' in cages in the back room there?





Steph H said:


> Be afraid. Be very very afraid.


Are they yellow marshmallowy things with eyes? Then you're relatively safe.

But if they are things that look like they were once rhesus monkeys and there are cats howling all around, get out the flame thrower and Taser.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> But if they are things that look like they were once rhesus monkeys and there are cats howling all around, get out the flame thrower and Taser.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm just inside the front door right now, but I think I'm gonna march right on back outside.  It's skeery in here.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

OK I'm totally lost - I'm in this little white room with all padded walls and the only door out seems to have locked behind me?  Little help


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

traceya said:


> OK I'm totally lost - I'm in this little white room with all padded walls and the only door out seems to have locked behind me? Little help


Sorry Traceya, I don't know WHERE that room is! I'm in the bowling alley. If you get out of that white room c'mon and bowl a few frames! We have beer and french fries here...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Anyone good with Christmas lights?... we're supposed to put them up around the pool today!


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey, Meredith, I can help you with the lights.  I'm in the room where the indoor downhill skiing is taking place (love the temperature regulation so I don't totally freeze my tush off!)....bring the lights down here, they look prettier with the snow!  Just follow the yellow brick road...


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Anyone good with Christmas lights?... we're supposed to put them up around the pool today!


I heard the Christmas Lights are out back... But the turkeys are guarding the lights. I think the coast will be clear on Friday though.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Did the turkeys bury my menorah?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

DLs Niece said:


> *afraid to click the green door after a remark such as that!


click on the video, it's very nice. Really, it's a nice song.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I found a secret passageway from the library to the basement. A whole wall of bookcases swung out when I moved a candle. Then I had to put...the candle...back.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> I found a secret passageway from the library to the basement. A whole wall of bookcases swung out when I moved a candle. Then I had to put...the candle...back.


Well GREAT. Now I have to watch that movie. Can someone direct me to the movie room? Please?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> I found a secret passageway from the library to the basement. A whole wall of bookcases swung out when I moved a candle. Then I had to put...the candle...back.


See any abby-normal brains while you were there?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Well GREAT. Now I have to watch that movie. Can someone direct me to the movie room? Please?


Follow the popcorn trail.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone drops popcorn and doesn't grab it on the "5-second rule"?  For shame.

Of course, the crocodiles should have eaten it by now...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I think the Crocs were out back - there was a little altercation with the turkeys.  It was pretty loud for a while but now all I see are a few scales and teeth lying about and a bunch of very full, snoring turkeys.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I wonder if the person who started this thread knows what they created.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I wonder if the person who started this thread knows what they created.


Um, I heard some yelling coming from that white padded room with the locked door.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I wonder if the person who started this thread knows what they created.


This has been one of the most impressive thread-jackings I've seen in quite awhile.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> This has been one of the most impressive thread-jackings I've seen in quite awhile.


Is it really a thread-jacking if the person asked for it to be deleted?

And how did you get out of the rubber room I locked you up in?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Is it really a thread-jacking if the person asked for it to be deleted?
> 
> And how did you get out of the rubber room I locked you up in?


I didn't... but you weren't a very good TSA agent... I had my iPad hidden in my bra.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I didn't... but you weren't a very good TSA agent... I had my iPad hidden in my bra.


I thought you were looking a little more angular than usual ....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I didn't... but you weren't a very good TSA agent... I had my iPad hidden in my bra.


Gotta disable the WiFi in here!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys there is a turkey running around loose on the 4th floor. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> Hey guys there is a turkey running around loose on the 4th floor. Anyone know anything about this?


That one didn't want any crocodile so it went hunting for scarlet's chocolates.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> Hey guys there is a turkey running around loose on the 4th floor. Anyone know anything about this?





Geoffrey said:


> That one didn't want any crocodile so it went hunting for scarlet's chocolates.


Actually, he's a friend of Phil Chen's scouting out safe houses.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Gotta disable the WiFi in here!


Well I do have one of those ACME cell jamming units, but it's a refurb and I'm afraid it will mess with the microwave and then... no more popcorn.  I simply can't risk it.

Should have just put a few of those 'birdzilla' turkeys in with her.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> Hey guys there is a turkey running around loose on the 4th floor. Anyone know anything about this?


<sigh> I sent the BRATs on a *GOOSE* chase.. not a turkey chase... they don't always listen.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Chocolate turkeys?

Or even better Carvel Turkey Ice Cream cakes?


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Chocolate turkeys?
> 
> Or even better Carvel Turkey Ice Cream cakes?


Icy cream.... *drools


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

DLs Niece said:


> Icy cream.... *drools


*Gets the big towels from the sauna to wipe up the drool*


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

scarlet said:


> It's just a jump to the left.


And then a step to the ri-i-i-i-i-ght.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey did someone forget to heat the pool?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you seen how many people are in it? It's self heated...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

cargalmn said:


> Hey, Meredith, I can help you with the lights. I'm in the room where the indoor downhill skiing is taking place (love the temperature regulation so I don't totally freeze my tush off!)....bring the lights down here, they look prettier with the snow! Just follow the yellow brick road...


Thanks! And can you bring a ladder? I left _my_ extension ladder in the movie room... I needed it there to set up the new Snow machine for our Christmas 4-d movie specials on Thanksgiving evening.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

*doorbell rings* Scarlet? Can you help me here?

Ice Cream Cakes for everyone!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> *doorbell rings* Scarlet? Can you help me here?
> 
> Ice Cream Cakes for everyone!


Coldstone.... Twin, I love you!

Where should we put them?



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Thanks! And can you bring a ladder? I left _my_ extension ladder in the movie room... I needed it there to set up the new Snow machine for our Christmas 4-d movie specials on Thanksgiving evening.


Meredith-- 4D? We doing time travel again?

Oh, and remember, this is a non-sectarian board, so I better see all the holidays represented in the decorations.

But please, for the love of whatever you hold holy....


Spoiler



NO DAVIDS IN DIAPERS AS BABY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm running away with the Cookie Dough Delirium! Catch me if you can!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Scarlet, there's a menorah in the library downstairs.. and another in the upstairs solarium.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Scarlet, there's a menorah in the library downstairs.. and another in the upstairs solarium.


Thanks Luv!

In the library? We have books? And is it safe to have fire around paper and this group?

Did someone find the Kwanza stuff? And the Festivus stuff?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

BTackitt said:


>


"A Cheesecake named Desire" reminds me of a friend who after college started a crepe restaurant near his college. He came up with great names for all the crepes, like "The Crepes of Wrath" and "Date Crepe," which was big enough for two. They were all great!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a box of books of folk tales to donate to the library.. I have ones from China, Okinawa, Ireland, Norway, Germany, and Russia... and of course LOTS of British and American ones.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Thanks Luv!
> 
> In the library? We have books? And is it safe to have fire around paper and this group?
> 
> Did someone find the Kwanza stuff? And the Festivus stuff?


It's an electric fireplace... much safer with this crowd. And of course we have books... where else would everybody be putting all their unread DTBs? I didn't say anybody actually read them...

Will somebody please change the music? I'm a little Harry Connick Jr'd out? He's great and all, but I can only take so much...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> It's an electric fireplace... much safer with this crowd. And of course we have books... where else would everybody be putting all their unread DTBs? I didn't say anybody actually read them...
> 
> Will somebody please change the music? I'm a little Harry Connick Jr'd out? He's great and all, but I can only take so much...


I meant the menorah, but if it's an LED one, cool.

and I'd change the music, but the turkeys ate the remote.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

scarlet said:


> but the turkeys ate the remote.


That's not how you "stuff" a turkey!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I meant the menorah, but if it's an LED one, cool.
> 
> and I'd change the music, but the turkeys ate the remote.


Nobody has cooked those darn turkeys yet?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Nobody has cooked those darn turkeys yet?


nobody's CAUGHT them yet!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought the BRATs were chasing them instead of the geese..

Where ARE the BRATs anyway... they've been awfully quiet... that's not always a good thing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I thought the BRATs were chasing them instead of the geese..
> 
> Where ARE the BRATs anyway... they've been awfully quiet... that's not always a good thing.


Chasing does not equal catching. And I hope the turkeys haven't eaten the BRATs.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I thought the BRATs were chasing them instead of the geese..
> 
> Where ARE the BRATs anyway... they've been awfully quiet... that's not always a good thing.


that's not always never a good thing.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Luvmy? are they trynig to be good for Kindles?

BTW, does everyone HAVE their Kindles in eyesight?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> BTW, does everyone HAVE their Kindles in eyesight?


Why? Are the turkeys eating them?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I was more worried about 4 missing kids... Why? Did the turkeys eat them too? holy carp! wth is with those Turkeys??

Philip! WE need a Tofurkey bomb!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I shouldn't mention this, but the turkeys came out of the David vs Daniel war and were genetically engineered by the Hooded Claw to eat EVERYTHING.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I found 2 of the BRATs in the game room. The older two have probably snuck out.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I found the turkeys but the president pardoned them.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

tecwritr said:


> I found the turkeys but the president pardoned them.


Oh, great, another vegetarian holiday. Pass the sweet potatoes please.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I prefer mine mashed.

I think I'll skip the genetically modified corn, though...

The crocs got eaten by the turkeys, right? So we don't have to worry about them eating the BRATs....unless they got to the BRATs *first*.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I think I'll skip the genetically modified corn, though...


And the soy and the rice..... sigh... nothing's safe to eat.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> And the soy and the rice..... sigh... nothing's safe to eat.


uh-oh what should I do with all the Chinese take-out then?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> uh-oh what should I do with all the Chinese take-out then?


Maybe the brats are hungry?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Maybe the brats are hungry?


They love Chinese takeout...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ok, I'm devastated.   How could I have missed this wonderful thread about absolutely nothing.  My favorite subject for the past 15.7485 years.  Let me just say this one thing about nothing and I'll be on my way:



Thank you.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

_I found 2 of the BRATs in the game room. The older two have probably snuck out._

I think I saw them pulling out of the garage .. in your car!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> _I found 2 of the BRATs in the game room. The older two have probably snuck out._
> 
> I think I saw them pulling out of the garage .. in your car!


Oh, that wasn't my car... I drive the BRATBUS


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hope they didn't take the Aston Martin with the ejector seat.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Hope they didn't take the Aston Martin with the ejector seat.


Would serve them right... R only has her permit.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The machine guns and rocket launchers might get them in trouble.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Didn't we disable those?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We'll soon know.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

scarlet said:


> And the soy and the rice..... sigh... nothing's safe to eat.


...psst...I put sausage in the dressing...don't tell anyone.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sebat said:


> ...psst...I put sausage in the dressing...don't tell anyone.


well, thanks, now I can't eat it.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

scarlet said:


> well, thanks, now I can't eat it.


 We have veggie stuffing, Tofurky, AND real turkey...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> We have veggie stuffing, Tofurky, AND real turkey...


Please, don't mention tofurky....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I prefer spam.  DO they still make spam?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> I prefer spam. DO they still make spam?


Yes, just ask all those people who had to eat it on the cruise ship a few weeks ago...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, just ask all those people who had to eat it on the cruise ship a few weeks ago...


I saw that ship in the pool just now...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luv, did the BRATs return the car yet?

And Pushka, don't get on that ship, we're still testing the transport beams.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Pushka said:


> I prefer spam. DO they still make spam?


Come to Hawaii! You can order spam, eggs and rice at McDonald's for breakfast!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Luv, did the BRATs return the car yet?
> 
> And Pushka, don't get on that ship, we're still testing the transport beams.


I think they were arrested and the car was impounded... Something about a security threat... Must have been the rocket launchers. Darn kids.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I prefer spam. DO they still make spam?


Yes, they do.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I think they were arrested and the car was impounded... Something about a security threat... Must have been the rocket launchers. Darn kids.


Well, if you need cash to bail 'em out, we can hit the stash Harvey's been keeping since he started the BOTD and banner ads.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I think they were arrested and the car was impounded... Something about a security threat... Must have been the rocket launchers. Darn kids.


Is that what the commotion was 2 streets over? I thought with that many cop cars involved, one of the Davids was mouthing off again....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Well, if you need cash to bail 'em out, we can hit the stash Harvey's been keeping since he started the BOTD and banner ads.


He spent all that on the landscaping and security fence.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> He spent all that on the landscaping and security fence.


ALL of it? Wow, he got ripped off, the moles have taken over the garden and the security fence isn't keeping ANYBODY out.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Please, don't mention tofurky....



tofurkey-brought-thanksgiving-ecard-someecards


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

scarlet said:


> ALL of it? Wow, he got ripped off, the moles have taken over the garden and the security fence isn't keeping ANYBODY out.


Well, it's worked for the Davids. (so far)


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I think the Davids are upstairs swimming with the Brats.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> I think the Davids are upstairs swimming with the Brats.


the unarrested brats ....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> I think the Davids are upstairs swimming with the Brats.


I thought the pool was in the basement? If it is upstairs, then we have a major water leak in the Basement.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The basement is OK, see?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

the pool is on the top... go back to post #2 and re-read the entire thread.  But remember... DON"T stop at the Green Door!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Shhhh .... the first rule of THAT upstairs pool is don't talk about the upstairs pool. Everyone will want to use it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It's an Escher house.  Rooms move. And pools replicate themselves and spread out.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Crap! the brats actually got arrested? I thought they just back for some for a warm shower and home cooking.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The BRATs are busy with my teens eating the fruit Pizza I made tonight over in the XBOX room:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I've wandered into the chat room.  Anybody want a Saturday chat on Thursday?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

intinst said:


> The basement is OK, see?


Uhmm, isn't that Harvey's home brew? See, the fridge is right next to it to put the bottles in after the fermentation process is complete.

Best Wishes!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Uhmm, isn't that Harvey's home brew? See, the fridge is right next to it to put the bottles in after the fermentation process is complete.
> 
> Best Wishes!


No, that's in the big container.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha ha ha!  I love this thread.  And now I know about the pool.  But I promise not to spread the word around.

I heard there was a miniature golf course around here too somewhere...

Vicki


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Ha ha ha! I love this thread. And now I know about the pool. But I promise not to spread the word around.
> 
> I heard there was a miniature golf course around here too somewhere...
> 
> Vicki


It's just past the bowling alley.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

intinst said:


> It's just past the bowling alley.


On the 13th floor


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey, what's this big red button that says "do not press this button?"


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

This one?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

intinst said:


> This one?


Glad you pointed that out - I'm busted loose now from the white room, made it past the green door and I'm off to find the brats to make some havoc


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Luvmy4brats, if you're still stuck in the rubber room, get the LockPick app for your iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> The basement is OK, see?


Seriously, doesn't the color of the water in this pool bother ANYBODY? Is this the pool the turkeys been using?

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seriously, doesn't the color of the water in this pool bother ANYBODY? Is this the pool the turkeys been using?
> 
> Betsy


Well, there was one suggestion that it might be Harvey's home brew but I don't like the color for that , either.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> The basement is OK, see?


The color doesn't bother me nearly as much as that column -- don't you see it? doesn't it look crooked? I'm just worried that the padded room will collapse down on top of it and then I'd drown because I spend most of my time in that padded room... has anyone seem my straight-jacket, I mean life-jacket?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> The color doesn't bother me nearly as much as that column -- don't you see it? doesn't it look crooked? I'm just worried that the padded room will collapse down on top of it and then I'd drown because I spend most of my time in that padded room... has anyone seem my straight-jacket, I mean life-jacket?


Don't worry. If that happens, those lights over the pool will fall in, too. ZZZap!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

ahhh... padded room, straight-jacket life-jacket, AND eletro-shock? Feels like home... lol.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

vwkitten said:


> ahhh... padded room, straight-jacket life-jacket, AND eletro-shock? Feels like home... lol.


You too?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh yeah... =)


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

We need to get out of the basement and get some fresh air.  I am on the observation deck and the view is so pretty.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tripp said:


> We need to get out of the basement and get some fresh air. I am on the observation deck and the view is so pretty.


Stop hogging the telescope!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Stop hogging the telescope!


Sorry, here you go. Since it is getting dark, I think I will pull out the night vision goggles, anyway.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

We only got one telescope in this joint? Cheap *mumble grumble*. Guess I'll have to bring one or two of mine over if I wanna see any sky. Hey, want me to bring my solar scope? Anyone seen the sun through a scope? It's really cool....



(I took that about 3 years ago through my solar scope, with just a little point-and-shoot camera, nothing fancy....  )


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Can I borrow the telescope? I'm want to see if Scarlet's hair is really purple...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Steph H said:


> (I took that about 3 years ago through my solar scope, with just a little point-and-shoot camera, nothing fancy....  )


I love how you can see a little solar flare on the lower left side there. Steph that's amazing!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I escaped from here a few days ago and had almost made it home - one of the BRATS picked me up and offered me a ride home - ended up right back here. That basement pool looks scary!! Must be home brew for the Zarks!

Would love a link to the Solar Camera - something good should come from this crazy ride!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Can I borrow the telescope? I'm want to see if Scarlet's hair is really purple...


not any more, it ain't.



Steph H said:


> We only got one telescope in this joint? Cheap *mumble grumble*. Guess I'll have to bring one or two of mine over if I wanna see any sky. Hey, want me to bring my solar scope? Anyone seen the sun through a scope? It's really cool....


Oh, and whoops! I found the other observation platform with the more telescopes. Tripp was using the big mirror reflector on the east side of the roof.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Theft, electroshock, crocodiles and worst of all Tofurkey!  I had to retire to the serenity room for just a bit.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Theft, electroshock, crocodiles and worst of all Tofurkey! I had to retire to the serenity room for just a bit.


Oooom.....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

There's chocolate in the serenity room!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

lonestar said:


> There's chocolate in the serenity room!


 Get there quick before it ends up in the pie thread being put into a pie!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

lonestar said:


> There's chocolate in the serenity room!


there *WAS* chocolate in the serenity room....


Spoiler



burp


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

scarlet said:


> there *WAS* chocolate in the serenity room....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Just restocked with pumpkin fudge -- eat slowly...


Spoiler



not responsible for sugar comas!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

vwkitten said:


> Just restocked with pumpkin fudge -- eat slowly...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


ohhh...pumpkin fudge that _I_ don't have to stir for 18 minutes? yum...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Maple walnut fudge?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Maple walnut fudge?


I saw a plate in the zen room ....


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm full- chocolate, fudge and some pie no one else knew about.  Leaving the serenity room now.  Ready for the chaos.  Might go for a dip in the pool.  By the way, the serenity room is locked now, the key hidden.  The chocolate must be protected.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

lonestar said:


> I'm full- chocolate, fudge and some pie no one else knew about. Leaving the serenity room now. Ready for the chaos. Might go for a dip in the pool. By the way, the serenity room is locked now, the key hidden. The chocolate must be protected.


Lonestar, do I have to get the laser screwdriver from my UFO or will you give me the key?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<checks out thread, curious why something with that title would be eight pages long>

<backs away v e r y cautiously and tiptoes to phone>

"Hello, Amazon? Do you ship straitjackets? I think we need about two dozen...."


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Lonestar, do I have to get the laser screwdriver from my UFO or will you give me the key?


Scarlet, don't you mean the _sonic_ screwdriver to unlock the door? The laser screwdriver is used for adjusting telescopes.



Susan in VA said:


> "Hello, Amazon? Do you ship straitjackets? I think we need about two dozen...."


BTW, I take a size large. Don't want to wrinkle my new shirt that DW gave me for Thanksgiving. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Scarlet, don't you mean the _sonic_ screwdriver to unlock the door? The laser screwdriver is used for adjusting telescopes.
> 
> Best Wishes!


The sonic screwdriver is so last millennia. I got the laser screwdriver from the Master after his wife shot him.


Spoiler



for those of you wondering what I'm talking about, check out Dr Who Season 3





Susan in VA said:


> <checks out thread, curious why something with that title would be eight pages long>
> 
> <backs away v e r y cautiously and tiptoes to phone>
> 
> "Hello, Amazon? Do you ship straitjackets? I think we need about two dozen...."


You get sick and I take over the asylum. 
As luv said, this is one of the strangest thread hijacks.
And sorry, amazon is out of straitjackets. We bought them all to panel the serenity room.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> As luv said, this is one of the strangest thread hijacks.


Well, the only reason it got hijacked so easily is because Harvey doesn't have one of those high powered airport scanners. He wasn't able to keep the riff raff out and look what happened.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> <checks out thread, curious why something with that title would be eight pages long>
> 
> <backs away v e r y cautiously and tiptoes to phone>
> 
> "Hello, Amazon? Do you ship straitjackets? I think we need about two dozen...."


I'd like a light lavender color/scented straitjacket please... extra large... tie-dye would work too.. thank you. =)



scarlet said:


> And sorry, amazon is out of straitjackets. We bought them all to panel the serenity room.


No, no no no NO!! I want my straight-jacket NOW!!!........ As a matter of fact, I want a feast. I want a bean feast.

Is that Willy Wonka coming out of the Chocolate Mixing room?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

vwkitten said:


> Is that Willy Wonka coming out of the Chocolate Mixing room?


No, it's Charlie. Willy retired last year.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you think this decal girl will go with my pink straightjacket? And which reading light would work best?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Do you think this decal girl will go with my pink straightjacket? And which reading light would work best?


No reading lights allowed. they cause glare and disturb the other readers.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Aren't we disturbed enough?


Spoiler



look I can multi-thread - lol


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Well, the only reason it got hijacked so easily is because Harvey doesn't have one of those high powered airport scanners. He wasn't able to keep the riff raff out and look what happened.


Wait. Wait. I can explain.

It better be good, you died last week.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Do you think this decal girl will go with my pink straightjacket? And which reading light would work best?


I left this thread two days ago and went off to check on my time travelling hamsters and yes, they came back tomorrow and left again day before yesterday if anyone cares! But really! I was trying to catch up on the thread and then I saw the above skin and I grew quite disturbed. I feel somehow threated by the cat... I've decided that when I get my hands on those hamsters I'm going to have a fur skin for my K3. Straitjacket please.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

vwkitten said:


> Aren't we disturbed enough? [/spoiler]


 I'm disturbed! Pushka took the pink straitjacket, I wanted that one!
Oh look, paisley..that's my favorite. 
Scarlet can I ride in your UFO?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Lonestar, do I have to get the laser screwdriver from my UFO or will you give me the key?


Being that the serenity room is padded with straitjackets we can be safe sharing the key and SOME of the chocolate.

I am on the Amazon waiting list for the black jacket. The air blade boots are on their way.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I've decided that when I get my hands on those hamsters I'm going to have a fur skin for my K3.


I was wondering whether there'd be a market for fake-fur Kindle covers...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry Amazon really is out of the pink and paisley versions of the jackets.. all they have left are Black


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> I was wondering whether there'd be a market for fake-fur Kindle covers...


Oh no, not the hamsters! They love to go 'round in circles and nibble at everything...just like the rest of us!

...quietly stuffing them into my straitjacket so they won't be skinned.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Sorry Amazon really is out of the pink and paisley versions of the jackets.. all they have left are Black


Can we get out the craft supplies and decorate them? You know, doing crafts has a calming influence on people...?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Oh no, not the hamsters!


Note I said FAKE fur. (Not militantly anti-fur, just think it should be reserved for arctic temps when it's really needed, and not merely as a fashion thing. Besides, hamsters are hardly worth it, you'd need so many. )



Barbiedull said:


> They love to go 'round in circles and nibble at everything...just like the rest of us!


LOL! So true.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Can we get out the craft supplies and decorate them? You know, doing crafts has a calming influence on people...?


Cool! I'll donate a box of boa feathers, rhinestone trim, and sequins. Probably some little jingle bells in there too. Have fun. Take pictures.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone have the puffy paint markers so I can draw the paisley swirls before I glue on the pearls?










..I feel dizzy..those hamsters never stop moving.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Can we watch movies in the Zen room?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Cool! I'll donate a box of boa feathers, rhinestone trim, and sequins. Probably some little jingle bells in there too. Have fun. Take pictures.


I can loan my Be-dazzler to anyone that is interested.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Oh no, not the hamsters! They love to go 'round in circles ...


I love watching them go round and round -- like a roulette wheel -- do we have a gaming room? I'm suddenly feeling the need for green felt...


----------

